# TRT - Test Cyp, Test Prop, or Test Sust - water bloat



## colorado75 (Dec 14, 2012)

TRT question - what do you think will cause the least water bloat while keeping test levels steady and is also a realistic form of TRT?  realistic meaning, 25mg of test Prop ED is not very realistic as who wants to pin everyday on TRT?

1.  test Prop 50mg M,W,F
2.  test cyp 75mg M and F
3.  test sust 150mg 1x per week

-all with 6mg Aromasin ED and 250iu HCG 2x per week. 

Also, is test prop a reasonable for of test for TRT?  I dont see this used much and I am not certain why other than it requiring more frequent injections. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2012)

Doses are all too low for any bloat IMO. 

I wouldn't even bother with an AI unless bloods suggest otherwise.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Prop has a short half life that's why it's not prescribed for trt. I'd use e or cyp at 250 a week. 150 a week is a little low but alot of times that can be a prescribed dose so it's up to u how high u want your levels


----------



## jshel12 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would drop the 3 different ethers and just go 200 to 250 mgs of test e or c once weekly or 100 to 125 twice weekly. Use AI and hcg as needed. I would keep them both low dose.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

Im assuming he didn't mean he was going to run the all lol I think heavy uses sust for this, or something. I remember reading that he does a pin on friday so the prop is in his system for the weekend.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 14, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Im assuming he didn't mean he was going to run the all lol I think heavy uses sust for this, or something. I remember reading that he does a pin on friday so the prop is in his system for the weekend.



ha maybe ill try this with my omnas in spring (bulking till then)


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol I guess it was for libido purposes. It was that and he popped a cialis on Friday night. 

You'd need to ask him exactly what he does.. im no expert on his routine lol


----------



## colorado75 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Looks like I am going to start with 150 mg Test 
Cyp/week (M 75mg T 75 mg) with 250iu x2 per week and 4mg Aromasin daily and see 
how things go. Do you guys recommend any additional support supps like N2Guard, 
Saw Palm, etc?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 17, 2012)

I doubt you will need an AI or any other supports with that dose, I would up to at least 100mg 2x a week or even 200-250 once a week. People don't use prop because you will get tired of pinning rather quickly, and TRT is a life long commitment


----------



## oufinny (Dec 17, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I doubt you will need an AI or any other supports with that dose, I would up to at least 100mg 2x a week or even 200-250 once a week. People don't use prop because you will get tired of pinning rather quickly, and TRT is a life long commitment



Yes, 200-250 a week. AI as needed but really not needed; use dandelion root extract if you hold a bit of water will do the same as an AI unless your estro is really high.


----------

